# Referrals



## bobster_ice (May 12, 2006)

What exactly are they, I have 3 so far and it is bugging me because I dont know what they are, can someone please help?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 12, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> What exactly are they, I have 3 so far and it is bugging me because I dont know what they are, can someone please help?




It means that 3 people have listed you as the reason for knowing about this forum. They gave you credit when the created their accounts.

Best regards

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Assistant Administrator


----------



## Makalakumu (May 12, 2006)

Is there any benefit from getting a number of referrals?


----------



## bobster_ice (May 12, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> It means that 3 people have listed you as the reason for knowing about this forum. They gave you credit when the created their accounts.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Rich.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 12, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> I have 3 so far


 
I mean 1.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 12, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Is there any benefit from getting a number of referrals?


On occasion, we run referral contests to see who can bring in  the most new faces.  Other than a way to keep track of how many people find us through you, not really.


----------



## bluemtn (May 28, 2006)

What if you referred someone, but they didn't use you as a referrence?  Can that be changed somehow?  Great post!  At first (way in the beginning) I thought it was something bad.


----------



## Flatlander (May 28, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> What if you referred someone, but they didn't use you as a referrence? Can that be changed somehow?


I believe so... I think you'd just need to have the referred member you're talking about send a PM to one of the Admin Staff letting them know that you referred them.


----------

